# Northern Motorcaravan Show



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We were in Pickering today and visited the Showground where the Northern Motorcaravan Show will be held in September.

The showground is signed as the "Northern Events Arena" and not Pickering Showground.

It's situated on the left of the A169 (Malton to Pickering road) about 1.5 miles before Pickering, it's after the turn off for "Flamingo Land"

For the Sat Navers the GPS co-ords are

N54º 13.665 W0º 46.294

N54.22775 W0.77157

This is the enterance.










Don


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

And do you think it is as large as york & will it be able to cope with the volume of traffic??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

lucy2 said:


> And do you think it is as large as york & will it be able to cope with the volume of traffic??????????????????????????????????????


It's not as large as York and this the only building on the site. There's a lot of acreage there and the ground looked very firm today.










There will be congestion as the A169 is a single carriageway road and at present there appears to be only one entry/exit to the site.
The situation would be better if they open more entrances.

Don


----------

